# [SOLVED] Knetworkmanager scans networks but can't connect...

## ZHQ

Hi guys, I'm currently in the middle of the huge mess that is KDE wireless network managers.

I'm trying to get Knetworkmanager working. I followed the instructions on the gentoo wireless wiki about it: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/KNetworkManager

After some struggling, I got it to start automatically when I log in and it also recognizes my wireless interface. When I click on it, it shows me a (correct) list of networks. I presume that it's able to scan, etc properly then. However, when I click on my WEP network and enter in my passkey and then hit connect, it does absolutely nothing. The network is not stored in the manager and knetworkmanager remains "unconnected". I found a few topics that have the same problem on here and off of google, but all of the solutions I tried did nothing to change it.

I originally thought it was a problem with wpa_supplicant, since wpa_gui couldn't contact wpa_supplicant. I added "ctrl_interface=users" to my /etc/conf.d/net file and it was able to see my interface and scan as well. However, it also did nothing when I tried to connect. KnetworkManager is still the same. (I guess I assumed that if I fixed wpa_supplicant, Knetworkmanager would also be fixed. Emerge made it seem like knetworkmanager depends on wpa_supplicant) This leads me to believe two things:

1) The problem is affecting wpa_supplicant and knetworkmanager so it is probably a more general issue, most likely to do with my xorg conf or wireless settings?

2) wpa_supplicant has nothing to do with knetworkmanager

Which leads me to a side question. Why does knetworkmanager pull in the wpa_supplicant package when emerge'd and can I emerge knetworkmanager without emerge wpa_supplicant or ppp?

Any help on getting the managers to connect to networks would be excellent. Thanks!

PS: I have both wireless tools and wpa on my machine, with wpa taking priority as specified in /etc/conf.d/net. Also, my user is in the plugdev and wheel groups.Last edited by ZHQ on Fri Jul 22, 2011 4:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chithanh

Do you have a /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 init script? If yes, udev will start it automatically and it will cause a conflict with NetworkManager. Remove or blacklist the script.

Also check that

```
# ck-list-sessions
```

shows your session as active.

----------

## ZHQ

I've removed net.wlan0 and net.eth0 from any runlevels that might be started by OpenRC. I've also have:

```
rc_hotplug="!net.eth* !net.wlan*"
```

in my /etc/rc.conf.

Also,

```

$ ck-list-sessions

Session1:

        unix-user = '1000'

        realname = '(null)'

        seat = 'Seat1'

        session-type = ''

        active = TRUE

        x11-display = ':0'

        x11-display-device = '/dev/tty7'

        display-device = ''

        remote-host-name = ''

        is-local = TRUE

        on-since = '2011-06-21T01:10:16.936057Z'

        login-session-id = '4294967295'

```

Thanks for the response!   :Surprised: 

----------

## ZHQ

Um, sorry for the noise but... bump.  :Razz: 

----------

## cach0rr0

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> Do you have a /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 init script? If yes, udev will start it automatically

 

 *ZHQ wrote:*   

> I've removed net.wlan0 and net.eth0 from any runlevels that might be started by OpenRC. 

 

removing script != removing script from runlevel

if the script is there at all, udev will start it automatically

you need to rm the script (or the symlink)

----------

## ZHQ

Ah I see. I removed the symlinks to net.wlan0 and net.eth0. I restarted and the result was the same.  :Sad: 

Thanks for the reply!

----------

## ZHQ

Solution was here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-885434.html

Go figure...

----------

